# Bachmann 3 truck shay



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anybody have an idea what the current draw is on a Bachmann 55 Ton 3 Truck Shay?
I am planning to convert one to Battery R/C and need to know what capacity battery I will need as a minmum.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

There are too many variables to give you an answer. There can be a variance between locos of the same manufacture.
How many cars and what type? Are there any grades? How sharp are the curves.
Why don't you run it on DC pulling a typical group of cars and measure the current requirements? Those requirements won't change much because of R/C control.
If you don't have a layout, maybe a friend would let you run it and measure the current. Once you measure the current, you can calculate the required battery requirement for the run time you want. 

Tom


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I answered your question on the Bachmann site. Pretty much similar to Tom's answer. Chuck


----------

